# Need help - how to capture Lyft pay statement to submit for Uber $10 bonus



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

I got an email saying that they will give me $10 each for up to 4 Lyft weekly pay statements for Nov and Dec, if I submit them by Dec 18, which is tomorrow. I tried to capture the screens as HTML pages and send them but Uber came back with an error message saying they do not accept HTML files. I emailed Uber asking how to do this but haven't received a response after 2 days. Anyone have any advice on how to properly capture the Lyft pay statement screen info and submit it to Uber? Sorry, I know it's probably a pretty stupid question, but I'm not that swift with internet stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Not sure why you are so cheap and free with your personal information and helping Uber in their corporate espionage - but here you go:


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Not sure why you are so cheap and free with your personal information and helping Uber in their corporate espionage - but here you go:


Thanks, but that only allows the capture of what is on the screen. Uber requires the entire statement which would involve multiple screen captures, and they only allow one file to be uploaded.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Thanks, but that only allows the capture of what is on the screen. Uber requires the entire statement which would involve multiple screen captures, and they only allow one file to be uploaded.


Open word, using snipping tool and copy capture to word document. Click save and send.

Does the Lyft app not have the ability to print or save your statement(s)? If so, you could probably save as a PDF.

You could also try to open the HTML with word. If that works send them the word document.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Options:

Cut and paste into a word document - and upload
Consolidate captures to a zip file - and upload
Place as 'in-line' images on an email
Post on here and send Uber the link (as you are so free with your personal information).
Create drop-box folder and allow them access
Plenty of other ways too.

P.S.
Did they attach a privacy guarantee with the request they sent you as to what it is for and how they will be using your personal information?


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Dang bro...u will be deactivated...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

tohellwithu said:


> Dang bro...u will be deactivated...


Why?


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

uber is sniffing on driver and want to see how much they are making. Don't do that..don't send any statement to them. They will mark u as a lyft driver and when the time comes they migh retaliate with u promoting or working for other platforms... It is just an idea but cant guarantee. It's better stay away.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Not sure why you are so cheap and free with your personal information and helping Uber in their corporate espionage - but here you go:


I can think of two reasons For Uber's request:

1. They want a feel for Lyft's customer's tipping habits (wishful thinking?) and/or
2. They are in fact looking at where Lyft's rides come from to target their marketing.

It is amazing to me however, how cheaply people will divulge their private information. Just my opinion.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> uber is sniffing on driver and want to see how much they are making. Don't do that..don't send any statement to them. They will mark u as a lyft driver and when the time comes they migh retaliate with u promoting or working for other platforms... It is just an idea but cant guarantee. It's better stay away.


Agree - will probably see a lot more comments about professionalism and not to promote other businesses etc...

Also will be interesting to see if Uber does not pay some of these bonuses - like they wriggle out of guarantees and other bonuses and that after they have personal information on you.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

tohellwithu said:


> uber is sniffing on driver and want to see how much they are making. Don't do that..don't send any statement to them. They will mark u as a lyft driver and when the time comes they migh retaliate with u promoting or working for other platforms... It is just an idea but cant guarantee. It's better stay away.


Well, for starters, they already know that I am also driving for Lyft since I took advantage of their larger sign-up bonus for current Lyft drivers. Second, the Lyft rides were a very small percentage of the amount of rides I did for Uber during the same period, so there's very little I believe I should worry about if in fact they are looking for signs of "disloyalty" or something like that. If they want to throw a few bucks my way for the purpose of corporate espionage, well, I for one will take the money. Whatever.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure why you would want to do this for a measly $40, but here you go. Open your pay statement up on your smart phone, go down to your loacal kinkos and find a copy machine.

Place phone face down and hit COPY, do this for all the pages then put in envelope and mail to uber office. There EASY!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Stop helping the evil.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Why?


Do not send the document!


----------

